# Remote Coding Salary



## jedcoder17 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am going for an interview Monday for a part time remote coding position and am not sure what to ask for my hourly rate. I currently work full time and am making $24/hr. Could anyone give me some advice if that is what I should ask for or more/less? Thanks in advance!


----------



## teresabug (Apr 24, 2015)

I would factor in a few things-will they be paying for your pc and internet? I make the same amount full time and I am at the lower end of the scale. I know that certain specialties pay more.


----------



## Tracy Lee (Apr 28, 2015)

I work a second job remotely and am paid by the piece.


----------



## coder49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what the average pay is per chart for remote E & M coding?


----------



## jpadilla2112 (Apr 30, 2015)

Coder49, 
Remote Coding Salary would vary depending on a number of aspects. I myself have worked remotely on various projects and can tell you from my experience the pay varied greatly. Of course experience is a major factor but as tkennedy72 stated some organizations pay per chart as well as per page. I have worked for one organization that paid 4.50/chart when pages were 500 and under and if the chart contained 500+ pages the pay was 6.50 a chart. Of course this type of work can be great pay if you are a speedy coder. I think you should ask any organization you are researching about their pay structure and don?t be afraid to ask for as much as you feel you are worth.  I hope this helped.


----------



## coder49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate the info!


----------

